# Pre war Elgin...



## bud poe (Mar 6, 2011)

Just picked this one up, been painted and has wrong rack I think.  Anyone know what model this would be?  It has a weird kickstand, and came with crusty coke bottle grips.  Someone's grandpa painted it years ago, look at the "racing stripe" under the grips...Anyone got a tank for it?


----------



## npence (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like a 1941


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 6, 2011)

Curved seat tube means Murray built? Is that correct?
Good looking bike.


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 6, 2011)

I need a set of fenders just like that.....


----------



## bud poe (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Talewinds, not sure if it's Murray built but I guess I could at least go to the trouble of looking for the serial # if that would help...
It's got the Air Cooled hubs, haven't had a chance to look at the brake arm but probably reads Elgin...
Sorry Tom, not parting out right now but might be open to offers or trades on the whole bike?


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 6, 2011)

I wouldn't want you to part it out, I was hoping somebody reading the post had a pair of fenders......


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2011)

It's a Murray built Elgin.
 The wierd kick stand is an original part unique to that bike, so don't lose it!
It also had a drop stand which was pretty cool, because most bikes had one or the other, but not both.
 The loaded version of that bike was called the Four Star Deluxe. Because it had all of the Four Star features.

Based on the style of chainguard. I'm thinking that it's probably a 1942

It could have been an equipped model, but it looks like it probably was always standard model.
No rack, tank or drop stand.

Great bike!

Don't you love the weight of that frame?


----------



## bud poe (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah it's heavy!  I just sold the girls version of the same bike, could've used the rack and head-badge off that one...Oh well...
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Twinbar (May 21, 2011)

Looks to be a 1942 War bike or Victory bike.  Take note of the paint on the handlebars under the grips.  As the war continued to escalate, chrome and accessories were no longer available because of the War effort until all production halted. The handle bars would have been white with the red pin stripe.  If you stripped the red paint carefully you may fine up to three colors with patriotic stars and a painted Elgin where the head badge normally would sit.  They did also come with strut bars, head and tail light as a somewhat Deluxe model.


----------



## slick (May 21, 2011)

That same kickstand was on the brown and cream Robin that rode with us in Newport Beach last weekend. That is a very neat kickstand.


----------



## MartyW (May 22, 2011)

slick said:


> That same kickstand was on the brown and cream Robin that rode with us in Newport Beach last weekend. That is a very neat kickstand.




It is close to the Robins kickstand but it mounts a little different. 
That is cool how the mounting bolts are each side of the frame instead of going thru it.


----------



## bud poe (May 22, 2011)

I think the chainguard went to a member here, Cyclingday maybe?  Didn't know the racing stripes on the bars were original, very neat.  Tried to sell bike as a whole but sadly it was parted out, all to members here.  Still have the wheels, they are on my "dog runner/grocery getter bike"....Thanks for the info!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 22, 2011)

Bud, these are a few versions of the bike you have.


----------



## MartyW (May 23, 2011)

Thanks RustySpoke I have never seen thst style of Elgin those are cool.


----------



## bud poe (May 23, 2011)

Wow, might not have got rid of her if I'd known that paintjob might be lurking underneath the re-paint!  Where was all this info when I posted this originally???!!  Oh well, hope new owner (Elgin Baylor I think?) is checking this out....very cool bike...Thanks guys!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 23, 2011)

I need a set of crusty coke bottle grips......


----------



## Larmo63 (May 23, 2011)

Cycling Day doesn't know anything about any other bikes except for Schwinns. ( oh, and Columbia high wheels)  : P


----------



## bud poe (May 23, 2011)

I said chainguard but I meant kickstand, I thought I sold the kickstand to Cyclingday...can't remember...
I'm keeping the grips, sorry...
Bud


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2011)

Yeah! Well,

 I knew enough to snag that kick stand as soon as it became available.

The funny thing is, that it was one of the last parts that was left from that bike when it got parted out.
 I guess it was so ugly, no one wanted it.
 The other funny thing is, it is probably the rarest part and the hardest one to find from the 41 Elgin Four Star deluxe. A.K.A. Poormans Roadmaster Supreme!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 24, 2011)

Cycling Day has some of the best rolling rideable Schwinns around. Ever time I see him at a Cyclone Coaster event he has another sick bike! I'm just jealous.


----------



## slick (May 24, 2011)

So am I !!! That 1960 he rode last time looked NOS!!! And the handlebar strut rods were awesome!Every time I come down there it's like christmas wondering who will be riding what? The 5 hour drive lets the mind wander quite a bit about kool rare bikes knowing there will be a lot down there!


----------

